# Java 6 oder JavaFX für echtzeit Browser - Programme/Spiele



## Zerod (18. Aug 2009)

Hallo,

was ist einfacher für Anfänger um Spiele und Programme im Browser zu entwickeln, Java 6 oder JavaFX?


----------



## HoaX (19. Aug 2009)

Für einen Anfänger? Hm ... ich würde sagen garkeine Spiele sondern erstmal einfache Sachen um sich die Grundlangen anzueignen und zu verinnerlichen. Ansonsten mag ich persönlich JavaFX nicht, da es das nicht für Linux gibt bislang ...


----------



## 0x7F800000 (19. Aug 2009)

HoaX hat gesagt.:


> Für einen Anfänger? Hm ... ich würde sagen garkeine Spiele sondern erstmal einfache Sachen um sich die Grundlangen anzueignen und zu verinnerlichen.


Why that? Mit einfachen Spielen anzufangen ist doch super^^ Mir hat's gefallen. Aber Browsergame ist auch meiner meinung nach nicht das, womit man anfangen sollte, solche Vorhaben enden meistens recht schnell mit nichts. Lieber erstmal was kleines einfaches basteln.


----------



## maki (19. Aug 2009)

JavaFX ist kein Java, sondern JavaFX.

Was willst du denn lernen?
JavaFX oder Java?


----------



## sparrow (19. Aug 2009)

HoaX hat gesagt.:


> Ansonsten mag ich persönlich JavaFX nicht, da es das nicht für Linux gibt bislang ...



Falsch.
heise online - 03.06.09 - JavaFX 1.2 auch für Linux und OpenSolaris



			
				maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> JavaFX ist kein Java, sondern JavaFX.
> 
> Was willst du denn lernen?
> JavaFX oder Java?



Hmmm... najaaaa... die Sache ist Diskussionswürdig 
Ich würde sagen JavaFX verhält sich ähnlich zu Java wie C++ zu C.
Wobei bei JavaFX deutlich die Präsentation im Vordergrund steht (statt der Objektorientierung bei C++). Mal schauen ob es sich auf lange Sicht durchsetzt.

Maki hat aber natürlich recht. Auch wenn bei JavaFX Java unter der Haube steckt musst du dich für eins von beiden entscheiden.


----------



## 0x7F800000 (19. Aug 2009)

sparrow hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde sagen JavaFX verhält sich ählich zu Java wie C++ zu C.


Ich raff gar nichts mehr... C++ ist in meinen Augen sowas wie C mit OOP und Templates. Also sowas wie C, nur syntaktisch noch abgefahrener, aber im wesentlichen für dieselben Zwecke. JavaFX ist in meinen Augen irgendsoein buntes animiertes CSS-script für kleine flash-spielchen und blinkendes rotierendes multimedia-rumgedotz. Geht also exakt in die entgegengesetzte Richtung: von C nach C++ wurde alles noch abgefahrener und mächtiger, von Java nach JavaFX wurde alles minimalistischer und knuddeliger. Ist dieses JavaFX überhaupt turing vollständig, oder kann man da nur Rechtecke konfigurieren? ???:L Dieser Eindruck ist bei mir jedenfalls in den letzten 15 Stunden entstanden^^


----------



## sparrow (19. Aug 2009)

Deshalb hab ich das ählich extra unterstrichen 
Um die Objektorientierung ging es mir gar nicht, eher darum, dass es eine Modifikation (Weiterentwicklung) einer bisherigen Sprache ist die einen neuen Standard definiert aber halt einen gemeinsamen Kern hat.


----------



## Atze (19. Aug 2009)

also javafx script ist kein reines java, aber setzt auf swing auf. außerdem sind alle regulären aufrufe der SE api möglich, womit sich sogar awt und swing coden lässt, und nicht nur auf das scripting gesetzt werden muss, was letztendlich nur swing-code erzeugt. javafxscript ist objektorientiert, aber wie in c lassen sich auch prozedurale techniken verwenden.
die autoren haben auch deklarative initialisierungen zugelassen, soll für den einsteiger / nicht-programmierer leichter sein. mit css hat favafx script nicht wirklich was zu tun, außer dass sich halt komplettes html mit css stylesheets in swingframes anzeigen lassen, wodurch man theoretisch nur erweiterte html kenntnisse braucht, um eine minimale oberfläche zu erstellen

ohne fundierte java kenntnisse, bzw zumindest einem guten überblick über die SE api, kommt man aber wohl nicht weit. außerdem sollte in javafxscript ja auch nur die view implementiert werden, die businesslogik sollte weiterhin als java dahinterliegen und nur aufgerufen werden, also kommt du an beidem eigentlich nicht vorbei


----------



## 0x7F800000 (19. Aug 2009)

Naja, ich weiß nicht... Ich werde ehrlichgesagt zunehmend skeptischer. Als Adobe-Flash Fan erst recht. :bahnhof: Statt irgendsoeine neue Skriptsprache hinzuwurschten, die in keiner weise mächtiger ist, als der alte Swing, hätten sie imho die Kohle in die Restauration von Swing selbst reinbuttern sollen.



			
				Atze hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ohne fundierte java kenntnisse, bzw zumindest einem guten überblick über die SE api, kommt man aber wohl nicht weit.


Ja, toll... Als Außenseiter kann man da nicht einsteigen, weil man java kenntnisse braucht, als Java-Programmierer braucht man das nicht, weil man das alles auch im Swing schon konnte. Wozu ist denn das ganze gut jetzt? ???:L 

Also, ich meine: man wird jahrelang von der halbarschigen generics-Umsetzung und irgendwelchen ganz guten, aber altertümlich und nicht ganz ausgereift wirkenden Paketen aus Java 1.2 Zeiten genervt, und statt was daran zu machen zieht Sun #nen bunten Hut an, sagt so _"gugt ma was ich kann"_ und fängt da an mit irgendwelchen JavaFX-Sachen zu jonglieren. Soll's mich jetzt glücklicher machen?


----------



## sparrow (19. Aug 2009)

Im Bereich Präsentation, sprich visuelle Schnittstelle, ist das schon ganz angenehm und deutlich einfacher zu handhaben als SWING alleine, imho.

Flash mag ich nicht. Flash frisst CPU ohne Ende. Die Kinderkrankheit sind die von Macromedia schon nicht los geworden.
Außerdem gehe ich davon aus, dass die Verbreitung von Flash dank HTML5 stark zurück geht, da die Browser nun ja Audio und Video direkt abspielen können. Dann gibt es nur noch einen großen, interessanten Content von Flash und der heißt Werbung. Und die brauch ich nicht sehen


----------



## HoaX (19. Aug 2009)

sparrow hat gesagt.:


> Falsch.
> heise online - 03.06.09 - JavaFX 1.2 auch für Linux und OpenSolaris


Wer will schon Beta-Gelump ...

Edit: Ich seh grad, die 1.2 gibts jetzt wohl schon final. Als ich vor 4-6 Wochen mal auf javafx.com war gabs noch keinen Download für Linux ...


----------



## Atze (19. Aug 2009)

0x7F800000 hat gesagt.:


> Statt irgendsoeine neue Skriptsprache hinzuwurschten, die in keiner weise mächtiger ist, als der alte Swing, hätten sie imho die Kohle in die Restauration von Swing selbst reinbuttern sollen.


mächtiger nicht, aber einfacher zu handhaben -> deklarative syntax, prozedural möglich


> Ja, toll... Als Außenseiter kann man da nicht einsteigen, weil man java kenntnisse braucht, als Java-Programmierer braucht man das nicht, weil man das alles auch im Swing schon konnte. Wozu ist denn das ganze gut jetzt? ???:L


doch, der einstieg ist ja auch ohne java background möglich, falls man auf SE api verzichtet und nur die scriptmöglickeiten nutzen will


----------

